# E code headlights - MK3 wiring



## blampl (Oct 22, 2009)

Though I haven't found any notes about it, including in the directions, am I to assume that the fourth wire of the euro headlight adaptor is a ground? Thanks for the input.


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: E code headlights - MK3 wiring (blampl)*

Never assume, because it makes an "ass" out of "u" and "me". Look at http://www.eurowires.net, Jeff should have the wiring schematic on his webpage. I don't know what color the "fourth" wire is, so a little more information on your part would be very helpful...

Mike


----------



## blampl (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: E code headlights - MK3 wiring (Blk95VR6)*

mk3 jetta, euro wiring adaptor has a fourth grey wire coming from the euro side, but with no connector. I checked the link you posted, no luck there. still looking...


----------



## Tim.vw. (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: E code headlights - MK3 wiring (blampl)*

any luck on this topic, im running into the same problem. maybe it has something to do with DRL's?


----------



## _supahtim_ (Aug 27, 2009)

the gray wire is for the city lights. options for running them are in the mk3 forum FAQ.


----------



## bwyatt079 (Jul 20, 2006)

run the gray wire to the side marker lights power wire if you want your city lights to work in the headlights


----------



## _supahtim_ (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: (bwyatt079)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwyatt079* »_run the gray wire to the side marker lights power wire if you want your city lights to work in the headlights

you can do that, and follow steps in the mark 3 forum FAQ to disable the DRLs and run a euro switch for fully fuctioning city lights.


----------

